# Paph Wössner Ministar - helenae x henryanum



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

Flowering for the first time. It is seriously cute. Interesting that there are few spots from the henryanum. 

David


Paph Wössner Ministar - helenae x henryanum


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! That is lovely. What is the overall size of the plant? Has the helenae minaturized the henryanum?

I just love that halo around the dorsal sepal.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Wow! That is lovely. What is the overall size of the plant? Has the helenae minaturized the henryanum?
> 
> I just love that halo around the dorsal sepal.



21 cm (8 inches) across. So it is pretty small. I think it has minaturised it a bit but then I haven't found henryanum to be that big anyway.

David


----------



## Bolero (Mar 23, 2009)

OH MY GOD! What a striking flower that is. That is a hybrid for all of us to look out for. Really a pleasure to see that one.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 23, 2009)

gorgeous... just imagine this clone with the Paph helenae var. delicatum...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2009)

This is really nice David. What is the size of the flower?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2009)

groovy!


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 23, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

Very sweet. 

-Ernie


----------



## Elena (Mar 23, 2009)

Completely adorable!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 23, 2009)

Love that pouch!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 23, 2009)

I like it.:clap:


----------



## Roy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty little flower David, well done.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Seriously cute is an understatement, if that's possible! It will be interesting to see if other plants come out with more spots. :drool:


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 23, 2009)

I love it, it is sooooooooo cute, you just want to pinch it!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a QT; if they could shrink the plant size down a little I would love to get a bunch to keep in a small pot!


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is really nice David. What is the size of the flower?



Pretty tiny as you would imagine. 

5cm (2 inches) across and 5 cm down.

David


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It's a QT; if they could shrink the plant size down a little I would love to get a bunch to keep in a small pot!



I stretched out the leaves to measure it. The leaves are quite floppy so it looks no where near as big as my measurements sound. It would be probably the smallest Paph I have flowered. My unflowered full size helenae would be a couple of inches smaller.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2009)

It is cute -- great primary.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW!!! I like that one a lot, what a great looking little flower, thanks....... Jim.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with all of the above!

Just superb!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing!!!! Perfect colours!!!!


----------



## Berrak (Mar 24, 2009)

Adorable little flower. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, seriously cute is right! helenae and its hybrids are at the top of my wish list!


----------

